# Sunday Open Jams



## SCREEM

For those in the Montreal area that want to come out and play, there is a cool laid back Open Jam at 855 Decari in St-Laurent starting between 8-9 pm.

Last night was the first night so there wasn't many ppl walking up but it shure sounded great, the PA system rocks. Hope to see some of you there evilGuitar: 

BTW beer is only 3 bucks a bottle and there is a terrasse outside :food-smiley-004:


----------



## PaulS

open jams can take a while to get going, we have been doing one here for a while and we finally have enough coming out to make it worth while. The way ours work is the host band (that would be us) does a 40-50 minute set then invites others to the floor.


----------



## SCREEM

PaulS said:


> open jams can take a while to get going, we have been doing one here for a while and we finally have enough coming out to make it worth while. The way ours work is the host band (that would be us) does a 40-50 minute set then invites others to the floor.


sounds like a blast, the only thing that sucks about the one here is it's on Sunday night


----------



## PaulS

We've made a deal with the bar owner for thursday nights. There is three of us bass/drums/guitar and we get compensated for being the host band. Usually a few people show up and we do a few sets with them and who ever else should come around...


----------



## SCREEM

had a blast this week end, hope some of you can come...TheTallCoolOne?

here is a pic of one of the jams:









RobDog on drums, Mike on Guitar/lead vocals, Carl on percussion(crazy good for santana jams) Jimmy on Bass(formaly in Walter Rossi's Band in the 80's) and me with the silver strat playing Rythm/Lead. Some good players here, hoping for some more evilGuitar:


----------



## PaulS

when you do your open jams/mics, do you set down guidelines to keep things under control ?? like stage time, volume levels etc....


----------



## Wild Bill

*"Who are the Brain Police?"*

comment on veut dit "jam" en francais?

Do the "Language Police" ever hassle you over it?

I worry about such things!


----------



## SCREEM

PaulS said:


> when you do your open jams/mics, do you set down guidelines to keep things under control ?? like stage time, volume levels etc....


no guide lines, but the sound guy is fantastic, he keeps everyone in line and even throws effects your way when you are missing them, like delay on Floyd leads. I have been invited to join the house band...These guys have way more experience than me and I get to ride their coat tails :tongue: most of the ppl who come to jam are older and understand dinamics in a band setting. there where the odd "my volume stays at 11 all the time" the sound guy takes care of those dudes  Lots of fun. Last weekend we closed with "Wish you were here" with the smoke machine going and and dark blue stage lighting, it had a major effect on the mood of the song.


----------



## SCREEM

Wild Bill said:


> comment on veut dit "jam" en francais?
> 
> Do the "Language Police" ever hassle you over it?
> 
> I worry about such things!


I don't pay attention to that stuff...I grew up bilingual and never took sides, the language police are rediculous, a$$hats for sure


----------



## PaulS

We were hoping that it wouldn't come to it but there were a few younger ones with the big amps and no respect for jamming. We are trying to help promote some of the local talent and offer them a venue to be heard but when someone jumps up in the middle of there song and murders it with lead riffs then something had to be done. Hopefully it will blow over....

unfortuneately we have no sound man so it's hard to keep tabs on volume.


----------



## elindso

SCREEM said:


> I don't pay attention to that stuff...I grew up bilingual and never took sides, the language police are rediculous, a$$hats for sure


Damned straight there. Semi Bilingual, my first girlfriend spoke no English.

I'll come by and check it out next Sunday.

I'm to Chicken Merde to bring a guitar, maybe if I get up the nerve after watching a while.


----------



## SCREEM

Come by dude, you can use my strat+setup for a whole set. You will love it!

It starts at 10pm this sunday because, it's the finals for "the battle of the Bands" If you want to come at a quieter time come the folowing sunday. evilGuitar:

Dont worrie about the songs, they are easy ones....Blues progressions and classic rock tunes mostly, no YYZ or anything like that 

BTW ask for Marc....or the guy who owns that silver strat on stage.


----------



## elindso

I'll be buy at 10 on Sunday.

Sounds like fun. Blues works for me.


----------



## elindso

Just back, played bluesy rock for a while. WE ended up with a reggae group on stage. 

It was fun, I've never played with a reggae band. I might of looked a little out of place (middle aged white man) on a stage full of young black men.

Everybody seemed to have a good time. Got home a 2:30 Monday morning.

I'll go back next week with a guitar:food-smiley-004:


----------



## SCREEM

Right on man!, it was fun...the reggae guys where good.

You play a mean guitar elindso evilGuitar:


----------



## Milkman

RIght on Lindsay! Good to hear you followed through.


Were you singing or just playing?


----------



## elindso

Didn't get to sing, I'll break it to them slowly.

A really nice bunch of people. It isn't a huge room which is nice.

The guys are great. I'll be back next week. it was a blast. I actually was up there for a couple of hours. 

Thanks for the invite Marc, and thanks for the rig. Great axe!!


----------



## SCREEM

Bumpski for new members:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman

I'm working on putting together a business trip that will put me in Montreal this Sunday evening. if it comes together, I may just drop in to the club and listen or maybe play a couple of tunes.


I'll know today.

Edit:

It's a go. I'll be there Sunday night and look forward to meeting you and Elindso. Elindso was kind enough to offer the use of one of his guitars should I feel the desire to get up and embarrass myself.


----------



## SCREEM

Milkman said:


> I'm working on putting together a business trip that will put me in Montreal this Sunday evening. if it comes together, I may just drop in to the club and listen or maybe play a couple of tunes.
> 
> 
> I'll know today.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It's a go. I'll be there Sunday night and look forward to meeting you and Elindso. Elindso was kind enough to offer the use of one of his guitars should I feel the desire to get up and embarrass myself.


awesome:banana: You are welcome to use whatever I bring, maybe Lindsay will bring that crazy nice goldtop of hisDrool


----------



## Milkman

SCREEM said:


> awesome:banana: You are welcome to use whatever I bring, maybe Lindsay will bring that crazy nice goldtop of hisDrool


Yeah Lindsay knows I lust after his Goldtop. I won't be any trouble. I can plug into whatever is there (good gear won't make me sound any better LOL).

I was thinking about doing a couple of simple tunes like Mississippi Queen, Long Cool Woman, Digging a Hole or similar.

I can sing them if that's cool.


I'll look forward to it.


----------



## Marnacious

Sounds like fun. I was supposed to be in Montreal this weekend too, got canceled at the last minute.


----------



## Milkman

Marnacious said:


> Sounds like fun. I was supposed to be in Montreal this weekend too, got canceled at the last minute.



Now that IS a pity.

Yup, the mission is to meet a long time internet friend (Elindso) in person and to have a few grins and play some bad renditions of whatever. I'll post pics next week for sure.


----------



## elindso

I'm bringing the beat up Tele and The Old Gold.

We shall sing together, generally carry on and have a good time.evilGuitar:


----------



## Milkman

Right on Lindsay. I'd love to try the Tele as well. Some tunes just need singles. 

If I knew the size of plane I was taking I'd bring one for you to try as well. Never know.


----------



## elindso

Had a great time. We rocked,:rockon2: well Mike sure did anyway.

Marc tooevilGuitar: 

A good time was had by all:food-smiley-004:


----------



## SCREEM

yep we rocked out, was great having a talented musician like Mike come out to play :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman

Well first, both Marc and Lindsay are way better players than they let on and both have very nice instruments. That Strat is very nice. I was surprised by how well it stayed in tune even with fairly vigorous use of the whammy.


Thanks to both of you for putting out the welcome mat. I really had a great time.

If I didn't have a two hour drive and a 9:00 AM meeting the next morning I would have stayed longer for sure. I hope to be able to do it again.


----------



## Milkman

*A couple more*


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice to see some of the members hooking up like this. Thanks for posting the pics Milkman. Looks like all had a good time. evilGuitar:


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> Nice to see some of the members hooking up like this. Thanks for posting the pics Milkman. Looks like all had a good time. evilGuitar:


I'd like to do more of this sort of thing. There are guys I've known for years through sites like this and with whom I've become friends. Meeting in person is difficult in most cases but when I can do it, it's worth the effort.


If anyone else is in the Montreal area, I'd encourage you to drop in to this club on Sunday evenings. They're good players and easy to get along with.


----------



## elindso

It was really fun playing with Mike after years on the net talking.

I've been at this jam every Sunday since Sept except one.

We have a good time.:food-smiley-004: 

Local folks should come out. 

Thanks again for coming Mike you rocked out:food-smiley-004: 

I've got to work something to get me in your area for a Tommy knockers gig.


----------



## SCREEM

jams posponed till feb 18th:zzz:


----------

